# International Bestselling Author Anne Rice Joins Sea Lion Books



## Sea Lion Books (Sep 6, 2011)

I've attached the link to the Anne Rice press release on PR Web.
http://www.prweb.com/releases/2011/9/prweb8754242.htm

For those wanting to read it on this thread, you can read below.
--------------------------------------

Sea Lion Books Acquires Graphic Novel Rights to Critically Acclaimed Anne Rice Novel

International Bestselling Author Anne Rice's novel, Christ the Lord: The Road to Cana, to Become Graphic Novel.

International bestselling author Anne Rice’s critically acclaimed novel, Christ the Lord: The Road to Cana, receives a graphic spin as newly established publishing house, Sea Lion Books, acquires graphic novel publication rights to it. The novel written by Anne Rice will be adapted by Anne Rice and Anne Elizabeth, a columnist for the Romantic Times Magazine and will  feature artwork by Siya Oum and is scheduled to be released in time for Easter 2012.

“It's an honor to be working with Anne Rice, one of my all time favorite authors," says Derek Ruiz Vice President and Publisher of Sea Lion Books.  "We at Sea Lion Books are excited to introduce The Christ the Lord series to the Graphic Novel Market," .  “Anne Rice and The Christ the Lord series are great additions  to the lineup we have been building at Sea Lion Books.  With each new announcement  we continue to show that we want to bring quality stories to the visual medium we love.”
 “Working on such a spiritually beautiful book is a remarkable experience!  Not only is it an opportunity to work with brilliant storyteller Anne Rice and talented artist Siya Oum, but it is a chance to explore my own faith,” said Anne Elizabeth, whose graphic novel "The Pendulum" is also being released by Sea Lion Books. 

The book is the second within a series dramatizing the life of Jesus Christ. Based on the four Gospels, current New Testament research, and studies of Jewish culture, Rice created and described the early stage in Jesus’ life before his baptism in the Jordan and the miracle at Cana. Faced with a winter of no rain, endless dust, and talk of trouble in Judea, Jesus must confront his destiny.  The book’s power derives from the profound feeling Rice brings to the writing and the way in which she summons up the presence of Jesus.

"Christ the Lord, the Road to Cana, I consider one of my personal favorites," said Rice.  "The writing of it took less time than the research because I feel driven to recreate authenticity in the narrative.  The characters must see what people saw in first century Palestine because I want my readers to see the same.  Any artistic effort short of that fails not only for me but also for the actual figures I endeavored to recreate in my novel.  

Today this work is being reinterpreted through the marvelous medium of graphic novels.  The visual imagery will give my characters a new dimension that cannot be captured in words alone.  Sea Lion Books will translate The Road to Cana into a format that will do as I have done: Recreate first century Palestine with the women and men who changed the course of human history.  The characters you know will be there -- Jesus, Mary, Joseph -- in the rich colors and beautiful forms that only artists can draw.   This is going to be a thrilling adventure for my characters, for me, and I think for you readers and viewers as well."


Christ the Lord: The Road to Cana graphic novel edition will be released April 2012. For more information, please visit http://www.sealionbooks.com/


About Sea Lion Books:
Located in Atlanta, Georgia, Sea Lion Books LLC is a newly established publishing house which specializes in all formats—hardcover, trade paperback, and mass market and in urban fantasy and young adult genres. Sea Lion Books LLC recent roster of authors include: International Bestselling author, Paulo Coelho, New York Times Bestselling authors, Richelle Mead, Richard A. Knaak and F. Paul Wilson, Becca Fitzpatrick, plus more to be announced in the upcoming months.  

About Anne Rice:
One of America's most read and celebrated authors, Anne Rice is known for weaving the visible and supernatural worlds together in epic stories that both entertain and challenge readers. Her books are rich tapestries of history, belief, philosophy, religion, and compelling characters that examine and extend our physical world beyond the limits we perceive.  Anne lives and works in California. Anne's life experiences and intellectual inquisitiveness provide her with constant inspiration for her work. You can visit Anne Rice on the Internet at: http://www.annerice.com



Publicity Contact for Sea Lion Books:   
David Dabel 
678-426-8330 (o)
david@sealionbooks.com

International Rights Contact: 
Clarice Levin   
212-689-0396 (o)
917-648-1228 (c)
claricelevin@rcn.com 

Sea Lion Books is available worldwide from Diamond Comics Distributors and Diamond Book Distributors. Diamond is the leading distributor of graphic novels and pop-culture products in the world.
* For comic shops, please contact your Diamond customer service representative
* For bookstores & libraries, please contact Diamond Book Distributors: http://www.diamondbookdistributors.com 
* Sea Lion Books are also available from all major wholesalers including Baker & Taylor and Ingram.


----------

